# Banff - Thanksgiving - Pros and Cons from experienced visitors?



## Helen_Colorado (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi!

I live in Colorado and we're trying to find ways to stretch our points and dollars by visiting off-season places that we can drive to.

We want to go to Banff at some point. It's easy to get into at Thanksgiving, that's for sure! (kids... school year... you know)

Cold is OK. Snow is OK. Not being able to ski is OK. 

I read that there are some winter closures - that's how it is here, too sometimes. 

I love the bargain aspect - but will there be enough to do? 
I'm reading up on everything but would live some experienced visitors' input. 

Additionally, we can choose a real bargain in Banff or something a little nicer in Canmore. Anything hints on location? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tacoma (Jul 31, 2015)

I am going to assume you mean American Thanksgiving so middle of November. Skiing will be open at at least one resort but it will have limited runs. Everything there is to see in the summer is there in the winter except hiking and I think the snow bus on the glacier is also closed. 

I think the mountains are more beautiful with snow and with boots with good soles you can still do short hikes. If there is a lot of snow you can rent snow shoes.

I actually prefer to stay in Banff you are closer to everything and the resort has a free shuttle if someone stays behind for the day. Yes the resort is older but the only Canmore resort I would prefer is the grand canadian as the suites their are large.

Good luck
Joan


----------



## persia (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanksgiving in Banff is 12 October this year.....



Helen_Colorado said:


> Hi!
> 
> I live in Colorado and we're trying to find ways to stretch our points and dollars by visiting off-season places that we can drive to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Helen_Colorado (Aug 1, 2015)

*I meant US Thanksgiving *

Yup. Completely forgot there is a Canadian Thanksgiving.


----------



## Aussie girl (Aug 1, 2015)

I think it is a perfect time to come, fresh snow on the mountains, no crowds. Canmore or Banff is fine, I prefer Canmore, it's one of my favourite places to hangout. 

Cons: you risk the chance of it being very cold, no snow on the ground, so not as pretty, but there will be snow on the mountains.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Aug 24, 2015)

Helen_Colorado said:


> Hi!
> 
> Additionally, we can choose a real bargain in Banff or something a little nicer in Canmore. Anything hints on location?
> 
> Thanks!



Can you be more specific about where you found a bargain in Banff so everyone can give an opinion. What size unit are you thinking of staying in and how many guests will there be?

Banff can be a better location than Canmore but what mountain will you ski?

If you are thinking of renting/exchanging into a 1 bdrm at Banff Rocky Mountain Resort I would advise against it.


----------



## barto (Nov 1, 2015)

Not being able to ski being OK is a good thing for late November, but there shouldn't be any road closures to deal with at that time of year.  As someone else pointed out, there might not even be any snow on the roads, depending on weather.  Will be 'cool', though, of course.

Still plenty to do, but obviously anything outdoors-related will involve dressing warmly.  Shopping is still an easy option, short hikes/strolls should still be fine, there's the Upper Hot Springs to enjoy, Fairmont Banff Springs hotel to wander around, lovely drives and very few tourists around to get in your way.

We would normally tend to avoid staying in Banff due to crowds, but not at that time of year, so Banff over Canmore is probably a good choice this time.

But yeah, would be interested to know which places you're looking at, in both places.

Bart


----------

